# Wine: Steam/Counter-Strike 1.6, FPS-Drops

## freeq

Guten Abend,

ich bin seit ein paar Wochen vollständig auf Gentoo umgestiegen und habe mich soweit gut eingefunden.

Da ich aber nicht auf das Spiel Counter-Strike 1.6 verzichten möchte, würde ich es gerne unter Linux über WINE spielbar zum laufen bekommen.

Als erstes einmal relevante Systemangaben/Versionen:

CPU: Athlon64 3800+

MB: ECS NForce4, S-939

GPU: Geforce 6600GT, PCI-E

xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2

glxinfo: ... direct rendering: Yes

glxgears: 6402.069 FPS, 6390.674 FPS, 6342.857 FPS

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default

```

OS: Gentoo 2008, Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6, i686

WM: Fluxbox 1.1.1-r1

Soundserver: ALSA

GCC: 4.3.2

CFLAGS: -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow

nvidia-drivers-185.18.31 // per nvidia-settings auf maximale Leistung eingestellt.

wine-1.1.30

```
USE="X alsa dbus gecko hal jpeg mp3 ncurses opengl oss png ssl threads xml -capi -cups -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -openal -samba -scanner -test -win64 -xcomposite -xinerama"
```

Mir ist klar, dass der Betrieb über WINE nicht zwangsläufig die Leistung des nativen Betriebs erreicht.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass bei meinem Setup ein besseres Spielerlebnis möglich ist.

Ich habe bereits in diversen Foren nach einer Lösung gesucht, konnte aber keine finden.

Entweder gab es grundsätzliche Probleme mit WINE/CS16 oder FPS-Probleme wurden nicht behoben.

Vermutlich ist dieses Forum die sinnvollste Anlaufstelle für mein Problem.

Ich starte Steam mit folgendem Script:

cs.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

xinit /home/martin/Desktop/Scripts/steam.sh -- :1 -config xorg.cs.conf

```

steam.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

XSET='xset m 0 0'

$XSET & WINEDEBUG=fixme-all wine /home/martin/.wine/drive_c/Programme/Steam/Steam.exe -applaunch 10

```

In der xorg.cs.conf wird eine Auflösung von 800x600@100Hz gesetzt, also die selbe, mit der am Ende Counter-Strike läuft.

Steam und Counterstrike starten problemlos, die Ausgaben im Terminal sind auch normal  - nur die üblichen FIXME-Meldungen, wenn ich ohne WINEDEBUG=fixme-all starte.

Zum Spielbetrieb:

Im 'idle': FPS schwankend von 97-99 (übrigends: egal welcher Wert bei fps_max gesetzt ist, die maximal erreichte Wert ist immer fps_max-1, kann mir jemand sagen wieso?)

Sobald aber höhere Distanzen dargestellt werden und/oder >2 Models zu sehen sind, purzeln die FPS rapide auf bis zu 50.

Ich kann mir nicht recht erklären woran es liegen könnte, zumal ich bei meiner Suche nach einer Lösung auch oft auf Posts gestoßen bin, bei denen ein durchweg flüssiger Spielbetrieb möglich war.

Nur als kleine Anmerkung, unter Windows XP lief das Spiel makellos, 99-100FPS auch in o.g. Situationen

Wenn jemand einen Rat weiß, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Falls Angaben fehlen sollten, sagt bescheid, ich werde sie rasch ergänzen.

Danke im Vorraus und nette Grüße,

MartinLast edited by freeq on Sat Oct 10, 2009 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Software von '99, die extrem verbuggt ist, ordentlich zum Laufen zu bekommen ist Glückssache. Wenn ich mir den Hickhack anschaue, den man im Kernelbereich wegen dem Rotz (CS-Gameserver) veranstalten muss, kommt einem nur das Kotzen. Aber werd dafür bezahlt, also wayne  :Smile:  Schau dir Urbanterror an, wenn du dich einmal dran gewöhnt hast, willst du nie wieder CS 1.6 oder Source zocken.

Ach ja, für das menschliche Auge ist alles ab 25 FPS flüssig, da sollte kein Spiel ruckeln. Außer bei CS  :Laughing: 

----------

## freeq

Ja, das gefummel mit CS-Gameservern kenne ich.

Das liegt meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich an der Community, dass sich diese teilweise argen Marketing Gags halten. Da laufen bei 1.6 einige Dinge schief. Am unangenehmsten finde ich Billiganbieter die mit 1000fps werben und am Ende 200-1000FPS liefern, weil es sich zu den Preisen niemand Leisten kann die nötigen Ressourcen bereitzustellen. Der Zielgruppe scheint ja zufrieden zu sein   :Shocked: 

Urbanterror hört sich ganz interessant an, werds mich mal anschauen.

Zu den 25 FPS: Es ist ein riesen unterschied, auch für das lowfps-AUGE, ob Bilder in einer konstanten Frequenz, oder in riesigen Sprüngen (99 FPS - 50 FPS), dargestellt werden.

Danke für deine Mühe, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne weiterhin CS spielen  :Wink: 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein "Problem" eher sporadisch aufzutreten scheint, bei dem einen läuft es auch bei älterer Hardware akzeptabel - bei dem anderen mit der für das Spiel mehr als ausreichender Hardware nicht. 

Danke erstmal und nette Grüße,

Martin

//edit

Direkt vergleichbar ist Urbanterror mit CS aber nicht  :Very Happy:  - ich spiels trotzdem mal probeweise  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *freeq wrote:*   

> Ja, das gefummel mit CS-Gameservern kenne ich.
> 
> Das liegt meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich an der Community, dass sich diese teilweise argen Marketing Gags halten. Da laufen bei 1.6 einige Dinge schief. Am unangenehmsten finde ich Billiganbieter die mit 1000fps werben und am Ende 200-1000FPS liefern, weil es sich zu den Preisen niemand Leisten kann die nötigen Ressourcen bereitzustellen. 

 

Das liegt meist garnicht an Ressourcen, die heutigen Server reichen locker aus. Nur, das OS und der Kernel muss dermaßen verfrickelt werden, damit man diese ominösen 1000FPS erreicht. Die 1000 FPS selber sind größter Humbug. Man muss z.b. unter Umständen, einen Idler laufen lassen, der niedrig priorisiert 100% Last verursacht, damit die FPS nicht schwanken.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Max Steel

1000 FPS? Was für ein Schwachsinn das kann der Bildschirm doch niemals anzeigen. Mein Bildschirm ist ne größere Röhre und mehr als 1600x1200@80 vll 1280x1024@100 klappen einfach nicht, und nur soviel wie der Bildschirm in einer Sekunde verarbeiten kann kommen auch an.

Da kann der Rechner noch soviele tausend Bilder pro Sekunde produzieren, Mehr als soundsoviele Bilder pro Sekunde schfft ein Bildschirm nicht.

gute Röhren schaffen 120. Die TFT und co schaffen 50, mit 100 Hertz (60/120) in USA (weil die 60HZ-Wechselstrom haben) bauen die einfach mit 2 Zeilen"schreibern" auf. und bei 200Hz (USA: 240Hz) einfach mit 4 Zeilen"schreibern".

----------

## freeq

Die angesprochenen FPS, die übrigends mit dem Thema nichts zu tun haben, bezogen sich auf CS-Server. Das sind keine dargestellten FPS, sondern lediglich berechnetete.

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## Max Steel

ISt doch fast das gleiche. Naja wie auch immer.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *freeq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu den 25 FPS: Es ist ein riesen unterschied, auch für das lowfps-AUGE, ob Bilder in einer konstanten Frequenz, oder in riesigen Sprüngen (99 FPS - 50 FPS), dargestellt werden.
> 
> 

 

gabs da nicht unter HL ein max_fps ? wenn du das auf 60 stellst, sollte doch der keks gegessen sein.

----------

## freeq

Ja, der Befehl lautet 'fps_max' und bestimmt wie der Name sagt, das Maximum.

Ich möchte jedoch 100fps - mehr oder weniger konstant. Sonst nichts.

Das hat verschiedene Gründe:

- Ich spiele CS schon immer mit 100fps synchron zu 100Hz Bildwiederholrate.

- Netsettings: Ich sende max. 100 Pakete/Sekunde und empfange max. 100 Pakete/Sekunde, somit ist es sinnvoll auch maximal 100 Bilder pro Sekunde lokal zu rendern.

- Es ist subjektiv flüssiger anzusehen, auch wenn nicht alle 100fps vom Gehirn verarbeitet werden.

Oder will mir ernsthaft jemand erzählen, dass er den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 100Hz auf einem CRT-Monitor nicht bemerkt?

Eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle wieso ich das möchte, ich suche nur freunlich nach einem Weg dorthin.

Wenn also jemand weiß, womit diese Engpässe zusammenhängen, würde ich mich um einen Hinweis freuen.

Danke, schönen Abend,

Martin

----------

## ScytheMan

gut, ich wollte nur schauen ob du dein argument selbst entkräftest.

dann haben die schwankungen nichts damit zu tun. es geht also nur ums gute gewissen beim blick auf net_graph.

ein letzter tipp von mir: probier verschiedene wine versionen aus, öfters mal treten irgendwo regressions auf die sich ein paar versionen durchziehen.

----------

## freeq

Es geht nicht  nur  um einen zufriedenen Blick auf den netgraphen.

Es ist so schlichtweg nicht, zumindest für meine Ansprüche/Spielniveau, spielbar.

Ich werde mal andere WINE-Versionen testen und Rückmeldung geben.

Grüße,

Martin

// 2009-10-10  /  13:15 Uhr

Ich hab jetzt die Stable-Version aus dem Portage-Tree getestet (wine-1.1.12).

Leider mit dem selben Ergebnis wie mit wine-1.1.30.

Gestern Nachmittag wurde WINE-1.1.31 veröffentlicht, sobald diese im Portage aufgenommen wird teste ich die auch mal.

Grüße,

Martin

// 2009-10-10  /  15:30 Uhr

WINE-1.1.31 bringt keine Besserung.

Achso, UrbanTerror läuft super, 100fps. Aber das gehüpfe bzw. rumgehample mag ich nicht wirklich   :Confused: 

Grüße,

Martin  :Confused: 

----------

## freeq

Problem besteht immer noch - freue mich weiterhin auf sinnvolle Ratschläge!

Schönen Sonntag,

Martin

----------

## Hollowman

Ganz ehrlich?

Pack noch ne Platte in den Rechner und installier zum zocken nen Windows XP. Alles andere ist mühsehlige Arbeit und vergeudete Zeit.

Wenns unbedingt Linux sein soll, dann würd ich es eher ma damit probieren http://www.cedega.com/

Die ham das ma nen Zeit lag für umsonst raus gehauen. Musst halt ma suchen.

Sebastian

----------

## freeq

Hi ;D

Ich hab lange Zeit Dualboot mit Windows gehabt, aber ich möchte kein Microsoft Betriebssystem nutzen.

Cadega werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Danke für deinen Beitrag!

Grüße

Martin

----------

## freeq

Tag.

Ich habe jetzt ernsthaft 10 GB für WinXP spendiert und somit das Problem umgangen.

Danke für die Beiträge,

Martin S.

----------

